# Hello from Oxfordshire!



## gibbo909 (May 29, 2010)

Good afternoon (or morning depending on what time you're reading this), I just thought I might as well take the opportunity to introduce myself!

I would imagine that I'm one of the younger members on the forum - I start driving next year, and am looking forwards to (hopefully) purchasing a used MK1 TT once I have a couple of years worth of no-claims bonus under my belt. Unfortunately, before this I fear the poverty of student-hood will force me into a cheap-as-chips 1.0 Toyota Aygo before the TT; however, on the bright side there is no better car to save money, so that hopefully I can buy my Audi a couple of years later.

I do understand if, due to my age, you would prefer me (I am mainly speaking to administrators here) to not be a member of the group. However, I really am quite a fan of the TT (not since the E-Types of Jaguar can I think of cars to resistant to time in design), and thus with your permission would much rather stay!

Having now taken up a couple of moments of your time, I'd like to thank you for taking the time to read my message and look forwards to using the forums and hopefully starting to drive my first TT in a couple of years. [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gibbo, Welcome to the TTF. Every ones welcome, young or old, TT owner or not. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... no harm in joining early and learning all you will ever need to know


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------

